# Welcome to the French Riviera



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Hello from Lucca, Tuscany. We're bloomin' lucky to have made it this far. I picked a funny time to drive through Provence; just when I got to Fontaine de Vaucluse for the night, it started to snow - and didn't stop. We started out in the morning for the Italian border and it was all hell broken loose! We crawled to just above Marseille on the peage and there were crashes all around us. Three big lorries and at least ten cars collided infront of me. People were abandoning their vehicles and walking off the motorway in the middle of nowhere. Hundreds of them. It was like the apocalypse - no plows, no sanders, no salt so the authorities simply closed all the roads and left people to fend for themselves. Well, was I glad I had an independantly heated campervan and a bit of Arctic driving experience! I picked my way through all the devastation and found a pull out where we camped and made tea for the shocked Provenciau until they reopened the roads the next day. All this over about a foot of snow!!!

Well hell! We made it and spent the last two nights camped in a deserted sosta on the sunny cliffs over the Med in the Cinque Terre. We're in beautiful Lucca now and about to go on the evening passeggiata. I'm recharging my holiday spirit here for a couple of days before continuing south. All is very well indeed. 
An interesting start to the adventure! I'm going to drink a little Barolo now.
Arrivaderci tutti!
Jacquie


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Somehow it doesn't sound to inviting to me  
Enjoy the next bit


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

bigbazza said:


> Somehow it doesn't sound to inviting to me
> Enjoy the next bit


Thanks! 
It was a very freak storm. Worst snow fall in the area for over thirty years, so of course they had zero resources on the ready. Timed it well I did.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Snow Way*

Hello,

I seem to remember a similar incident in Southern Spain last year, maybe the year before. over 100 accidents on the southern Autopista.

Another reason why I strongly recomend winter tyres!

Have fun and keep us up to date.

happy and safe travels,
Trev.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks! 
It was a very freak storm. Worst snow fall in the area for over thirty years, so of course they had zero resources on the ready. Timed it well I did. 

8O That's usually my sort of luck :!: Al least your safe, get some drinks down yourself & put your feet up :!: 
You're picture looks pretty if that helps :roll:


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*French riviera*

Nice one Jac, that certainly cheers us up....have fun


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Snow*

Do bear in mind Provence does have many ski resorts. It is not unusual for niege to fall in provence.

Different picture on the coast....<Click

Trev


----------



## 118987 (Dec 26, 2008)

Just a thought, why is it always the worst weather in 30 years , not 25 or 35. 
Went to Brittany in 2002 and was told its the first time its snowed in 30 years. Went to New Zealand in November and it snowed, first time in 30 years according too the locals. 
The cold spell this December , coldest in 30 years ?. 

I blame this Government and Decimalisation.
But just in case its me, i,m in Bavaria first 2 weeks in July, could be worst weather in 30 years,


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done, Jac. Whatever's happening, you seem to be enjoying it.

Lucca's lovely, and I'm sure the Borolo is just as lovely :wink:

Gerald


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

JacSprat said:


> Hello from Lucca, Tuscany. We're bloomin' lucky to have made it this far. I picked a funny time to drive through Provence; just when I got to Fontaine de Vaucluse for the night, it started to snow - and didn't stop. We started out in the morning for the Italian border and it was all hell broken loose! We crawled to just above Marseille on the peage and there were crashes all around us. Three big lorries and at least ten cars collided infront of me. People were abandoning their vehicles and walking off the motorway in the middle of nowhere. Hundreds of them. It was like the apocalypse - no plows, no sanders, no salt so the authorities simply closed all the roads and left people to fend for themselves. Well, was I glad I had an independantly heated campervan and a bit of Arctic driving experience! I picked my way through all the devastation and found a pull out where we camped and made tea for the shocked Provenciau until they reopened the roads the next day. All this over about a foot of snow!!!
> 
> Well hell! We made it and spent the last two nights camped in a deserted sosta on the sunny cliffs over the Med in the Cinque Terre. We're in beautiful Lucca now and about to go on the evening passeggiata. I'm recharging my holiday spirit here for a couple of days before continuing south. All is very well indeed.
> An interesting start to the adventure! I'm going to drink a little Barolo now.
> ...


Well done Jacquie,

Stick with it, and have a great time, travelling safely.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

http://pv.viewsurf.com/?id=1&vue=355&time=1231599600

One of our Favourite websites Trev  
We often look at the beach at st clair.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*welcome to french riviera*

Well it looks like you are having an adventure so far keep us posted on future events


----------



## Ven (Aug 12, 2008)

Goodness - I know I would not have coped as well as you did. An experience though I guess.

Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Snow*



teemyob said:


> Do bear in mind Provence does have many ski resorts. It is not unusual for niege to fall in provence.
> 
> Different picture on the coast....<Click
> 
> Trev


St Remy near Avignon was my home for a couple of years Trev. Not a single flocon there for many a year. Up on the plateau de Vaucluse sometimes. There certainly are ski resorts in the Alpes de Haute Provence, but not too many near Marseille! They had a bit of a shock.

J


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Take care and bon journey, We (southern spain) had hailstones, thunder, now raining, cold ,this evening but estufa burning (log fire) tucked in our little casa listening to radio 4 Telly off with weather , stay safe.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Snow*



JacSprat said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Do bear in mind Provence does have many ski resorts. It is not unusual for niege to fall in provence.
> ...


A couple of years, what brought you back?

Trev


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

AHH! Provence...and the Fontaine le Vaucluse car park...one of my favourite destinations, not been there at this time of year. 

But you can keep the snow...j'ai detest le neige.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Snow*

A couple of years, what brought you back?

Trev[/quote]

Well, I was teaching in a small Provencale cooking school geared for the well-heeled tourist looking for something diffferent to do. It was very seasonal and I'm not independantly wealthy (yet!). Work in France, particularly the Bouches du Rhone, is hard to find and there was no way I wanted to sign on in the off season. So back to Blighty to freelance and besides, I actually miss the UK after a spell away!

Thanks for all the good wishes everyone. I really am having a great time despite earlier excitement. As long as it's sunny, it can get as cold as it likes! Just talked to my Dad in Calgary Canada. It's been -40c there for quite a spell. They just laugh and make sure the pick-up truck is kept plugged in. It's all relative.

XXJ


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Texas said:


> AHH! Provence...and the Fontaine le Vaucluse car park...one of my favourite destinations, not been there at this time of year.
> 
> But you can keep the snow...j'ai detest le neige.


One of my favorite spots off season Texas! Have a look at the Sorgue beside the Aire - superbe in la neige!!


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

*Oops - won't let me attach a photo...*

I'll try again...

Nope! Guess I need to go to file attachment tutorial!

CIao


----------

